# My band is playing our 1st show! I have questions!



## ACE IT UP (Sep 26, 2010)

My band is playing our 1st show come the night before halloween! We are a 5-piece progressive/death metal band with about 80% screaming, %20 singing.

Me and the other guitar player run some pretty nasty effects through our pedalboards. One of the pedals I use, a Jamman Digitech loopstation, I actual use for sampling. I've found a way to transfer files from my computer onto the jam man. My question is can I properly connect this to any decent venue PA or will I need a special adapter? The output for the Jamman is your average quarter inch out.

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Dickicker (Sep 26, 2010)

You should be able to connect to any normal PA wtha a normal Mono Guitar cable. If not, You might need a TRS cable. Not sure. But I'm sure a normal guitar cable should work. lol


----------



## ACE IT UP (Sep 27, 2010)

Cool, so no crazy MIDI/XLR adpaters to worry about? Just %100 trying to avoid having the sound guy say "That's not gonna work..."


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 27, 2010)

Bring an extra 1/4" TRS cable, an extra XLR cable, an extra 1/4" to XLR, as well as a DI box, just in case. Chances are, the venue will have everything to need, but that stuff is cheap enough and handy enough to justify buying. 

Of course talking to the venue in advance would take all the guess work out of it.


----------



## Daggorath (Sep 27, 2010)

As said above, the best thing you can do is give the venue a call and try and get in contact with the sound guys there. Bringing extra cables is always a good idea ifnot.


----------



## Black_tear (Sep 30, 2010)

One thing that comes in mind (probably to obvious but...) try the samples in a PA system first if you didn't already.
I've heard some samples that sounded good on rehearsal but then trough a PA, live, sounded like  .


----------



## ACE IT UP (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the good advice! I'll be bringing extra adapters just incase. I've tested the samples on 2 different PAs and they seem to work fine if I match the levels correctly, I'm using mostly 808 effects!

Any tips or advice in general for a band that's about to play their first metal show???


----------



## Soubi7string (Oct 1, 2010)

be sure to bring ear plugs...just thought I'd say that


----------



## ZEBOV (Oct 4, 2010)

See my most recent post in this thread (and as many other posts are you can). Mine is 2nd from the last.
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/li...d/40683-the-donts-of-live-performance-13.html


----------



## ZXIIIT (Oct 7, 2010)

ACE IT UP said:


> Any tips or advice in general for a band that's about to play their first metal show???



Don't get so trashed before your set that you end finishing your last song on the floor...



Other than that, just be prepared (backup everything) and have a blast playing for a crowd.


----------



## synrgy (Oct 7, 2010)

Soubi7string said:


> be sure to bring ear plugs...just thought I'd say that



THIS. If you want to still hear 10 years from now, anyway. 

Great advice about always having extra cables, a DI box, and other assorted back up stuff in one's gig bag. Never know when any cable (or amp ) might decide to go kaput. 

I've actually made a habit of just buying _random_ adapters any time I'm at a Radio Shack/Guitar Center kind of place, because chances are, I'm _definitely_ going to need them at some point or another. To date, of the tens-to-hundreds I've bought, I think only 2 or 3 haven't been used yet. 

So yeah, +1 to bringing a bag with extra shit in it. Strings, cables, wall-warts as necessary, etc. It's a lot easier to let go and have a great time when you know that you have yourself covered should any of your gear go crazy.


----------



## josh pelican (Oct 7, 2010)

Make sure your fly is up.


----------



## The Munk (Oct 7, 2010)

synrgy said:


> THIS. If you want to still hear 10 years from now, anyway.
> 
> I've actually made a habit of just buying _random_ adapters any time I'm at a Radio Shack/Guitar Center kind of place, because chances are, I'm _definitely_ going to need them at some point or another. To date, of the tens-to-hundreds I've bought, I think only 2 or 3 haven't been used yet.
> 
> So yeah, +1 to bringing a bag with extra shit in it. Strings, cables, wall-warts as necessary, etc. It's a lot easier to let go and have a great time when you know that you have yourself covered should any of your gear go crazy.



I got in the habit years ago of bringing extra stuff. Doesn't sound fun, but it's better than getting to a gig and not being able to connect.
I call it 'The Crash Kit'. Basically, it's a large tackle box with closable trays that slide in and out of the front. I load that up with doubles of every connection type that one would find in a live sound environment.(male and female XLR-XLR, male and female 1/4"-XLR female and male pairs, TRS, RCA, etc.) I keep 2 DB25 direct boxes in there as well.
One tray is reserved or drum supplies. (extra snare spring, HHat clutch, felts, washers, tension rods, etc.) Don't always need them, but they have saved us a lot of headache when something breaks during a sound check and we're either hours from home, or there is no music store around.
The top of the case is one large compartment, so that's where I stash extra mics for vocals and cabinet micing, along with a few extra XLR cables for those.

That little crash kit has come in very handy many times! It's the cheapest insurance that you can provide on your end to help things run as smoothly as possible.


----------



## rotebass (Oct 9, 2010)

I would recommend getting a nice DI for the sample pedal, because you never really know what is going to be available, or worse there won't be a spare DI. I'd even consider bringing an extra XLR, because you just never know what you're going to see on the road. Mark your shit too.

Radial DIs are very nice, although a bit pricey, but they sound great and have a -10 switch and a ground lift switch.


----------



## Andromalia (Oct 10, 2010)

Bring some paracetamol and small injuries treatment stuff. Headaches are a good way to destroy a show bot for you and the audience, and pinched/scratched fingers/toes/arms while handling gear aren't uncommon. You should be in a comfortable physical state to play the show, and not thinking "ow my head". Meaning, don't even think about drinking the day before. After the show is open season though.


----------



## Ckackley (Oct 10, 2010)

I've actually got into the habit of carrying an extra small processor just in case everything else dies. It's just a little Digitech RP50, but it's got a clean, distorted and lead sound programmed in ready to roll. It's not ideal but it would get me through a show if there were no other options.


----------

